#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ερωτηματολόγιο διπλωματικής εργασίας

## giot

Καλησπέρα σας,

Στα πλαίσια της διπλωματικής μου εργασίας έχει δημιουργηθεί το παρακάτω ερωτηματολόγιο. Απευθύνεται σε άτομα που πραγματοποιούν μετακινήσεις *από την ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη  προς το κέντρο της πόλης* (κάτω από αυτό το πλαίσιο μπαίνουν και οι οδηγοί που από την ανατολική Θεσσαλονίκη επιλέγουν την χρήση της Περιφερειακής)  *ως οδηγοί οχημάτων*. 

Όποιος μπορεί και έχει την διάθεση να βοηθήσει ο σύνδεσμος είναι ο εξής:  https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/K238ZH9 

Χρειάζεται 3-4 λεπτά για την συμπλήρωση του και φυσικά είναι ανώνυμο. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!

----------

